# Characters from the Horus Heresy in 40k



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I am trying to find books where characters such as chaos champions and Deamon Primarchs show up in 40k. So far I have found Abaddon in Soul Hunter and Typhus in Cadian Blood, but there must be more than that?

I know Angron battled at the first war of Armageddon. Hopefully he will show up in ADB's upcoming Grey Knights novels. Magnus invaded Fenris and I hope to see him in Battle of the fang. 

I also know that Magnus popped up in one of the space wolf novels, I own them all but have yet to read them, does anyone know which book he showed up in?

So does anyone know where any other major players show up in? Thanks guys.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

'Red Magnus' is mentioned in the Space Wolves Omnibus, right towards the end


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ahriman turns up in 3rd Dawn of War book if thats any help; it's not very well liked though.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> I am trying to find books where characters such as chaos champions and Deamon Primarchs show up in 40k. So far I have found Abaddon in Soul Hunter and Typhus in Cadian Blood, but there must be more than that?
> 
> I know Angron battled at the first war of Armageddon. Hopefully he will show up in ADB's upcoming Grey Knights novels. Magnus invaded Fenris and I hope to see him in Battle of the fang.
> 
> ...


Probably a silly answer on my part.

But most of them show up in the Horus Heresy series.

You do know that?

Lucius, Kharn, Typhus, and probably some 'good guys' aswell, also the an Eldar character of the Ulwthe (whatever) clan shows up.

Just get the entire series, most of the books are of a very high standard.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Fabius Bile in the 

Blood angels Novels


----------



## JaqTaar (Apr 9, 2011)

D-A-C said:


> But most of them show up in the Horus Heresy series.
> 
> You do know that?


You might want to take a closer look at the thread title. :wink:

In addition to the already mentioned: 
Ahriman is in the Daemonifuge comic. Abaddon's in the two Battlefleet Gothic Novels.

Astelan first appeared in Angels of Darkness.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

JaqTaar said:


> You might want to take a closer look at the thread title. :wink:
> 
> In addition to the already mentioned:
> Ahriman is in the Daemonifuge comic. Abaddon's in the two Battlefleet Gothic Novels.
> ...


That's incredibly embarrasing.

All I can say is whoops.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

LazyG said:


> Fabius Bile in the
> 
> Blood angels Novels


Really? I am on the first one in the omnibus now, its ok... he seems to be making up fluff as he goes along though. Which book does he show up in?


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> Really? I am on the first one in the omnibus now, its ok... he seems to be making up fluff as he goes along though. Which book does he show up in?


He is in the first book of the second story arc and presumably the second book of the second story arc (but not read that one).

Erebus appears in the Tales of the Dark Millenium short story compendium.

Magnus appears in Battle of the Fang.

Kharn was in the Dark Imperium short story book (maybe repeated in 'Let the Galaxy Burn')

I believe that Typhus, Lucius, Kharn and Ahriman are to all appear in 'Treacheries of the Space Marine'.

There are probably others, but I can't remember.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> Really? I am on the first one in the omnibus now, its ok... he seems to be making up fluff as he goes along though. Which book does he show up in?


3rd & 4th books in the series. The Omnibus covers the 2 Deus books (Deus Encarmine & Deus Sanguinius). The other 2 books (Red Fury & Black Tide) are the ones with Fabius Bile in it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Typhus appears in _Cadian Blood_, by Aaron Dembski-Bowden.
Spoiler for _Salamander_ by Nick Kyme:



A Salamander from the events at Isstvan V shows up in _Salamander_. Can't remember his name though.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Brother Emund said:


> 'Red Magnus' is mentioned in the Space Wolves Omnibus, right towards the end


Yep confirmed 

Magnus the Red and his Thousand bum-boys try 'breaking into' real space towards the end, but Ragnar (one-man Army and all round bally-hero, sorts him out!!!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Typhus appears in _Cadian Blood_, by Aaron Dembski-Bowden.
> Spoiler for _Salamander_ by Nick Kyme:
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda, but not really:



I believe his name was Grevius, or Gravius, or something like that. He was the one who was essentially "frozen" on the command deck of the crashed ship on Scoria, looking at all the Heresy-Era Power Armour.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Erebus is featured in the second and third Word Bearers book: "Dark Disciple" and "Dark Creed"


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Really I really love/hate his character, I will get the omnibus next year. 

I just finished battle of the Fang, and it was incredible. Magnus fighting was one of the coolest battles ever encountered in 40k. I am pretty sure this is a 'No', but does any other Deamon Primarch show up in any 40k novels?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Not yet (apart from, arguably, one in _Fulgrim_ in the HH series). If ADB's Grey Knights novel is met with enough support to garner a sequel, though...the first novel is set to occur a few years before the First War for Armageddon.


----------

